# Planet4one GmbH Insolvenz



## JonnyDee (22. März 2012)

Hallo pcgh-Gemeinde und Besucher,

ich wollte euch mitteilen das die Firma *"Planet4one GmbH"* zu erreichen unter *"plante4one.de"* anscheint Insolvenz ist.

Ich habe da Mitte Januar noch bestellt und die Ware dann innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist zurück gesendet und bis gestern keine Info bekommen und auch kein Geld erhalten.

Also habe ich eine Mail an die Retour- und Buchungsabteilung gesendet was denn nu mit meinem Geld ist. Um vorzeitige Diskussionen zu vermeiden habe ich vorher noch bei der Post alles zurück verfolgt, dass mir keiner sagen kann das dass Paket bis heute nicht angekommen sei.

Nun habe ich heute ein Mail erhalten mit folgenden Inhalt


*Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wie sie vielleicht schon gehört haben, hat die Firma Planet4one GmbH zum 01.03.12 Ihren derzeitigen Arbeitsbetrieb bis auf weiteres eingestellt und einen Insolvenzantrag beim Amtsgericht Wilhelmshaven gestellt.

Zum vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter ist Rechtsanwalt Dr. XXXX, Hauptstrasse XXXX, xxxxx XXXXXX, Tel.: XXXXXXX, Fax: XXXXXXXX, E-Mail: XXXXXXXXXX.de bestellt worden.

Offene Bestellungen oder Anfragen können von uns derzeitig nicht bearbeitet werden, wir bitten dieses zu entschuldigen.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XXXXXXX
Planet4one GmbH*


Das bedeutet also das ich anscheint erstmal kein Geld erhalten werden und bis auf weiteres warten muss was mit dem Insolvenzantrag passiert!!!  schöner Mist.....

Es soll nur eine Info für euch sein für die die es noch nicht wissen und vielleicht vorgehabt haben dort zu bestellen da die Plattform noch immer Online ist und anscheint auch Bestellung getätigt werden können....

_Eventuell wäre es schön den Beitrag solange wie die Plattform noch online ist und Bestellung getätigt werden können oben anzupinnen.... _


MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## rAveN_13 (22. März 2012)

*Planet4one ist in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten geraten *

 Die Planet4one GmbH ist in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten geraten. Das  Wilhelmshavener Amtsgericht hat am 29.02.2012 ein Insolvenzverfahren  angeordnet.  Vorläufiger Insolvenzverwalter ist:


Rechtsanwalt Dr. Heiner Buß
    Hauptstraße 169
    26639 Wiesmoor
    Internet: BUSS Insolvenzverwaltung - Wiesmoor - Lingen - Bremerhaven
    E-Mail: info@buss-insolvenzverwaltung.de
    Telefon: 0 49 44-91 32 99-0
    Telefax: 0 49 44-91 32 99-1
 Der Geschäftsbetrieb wird derzeit in eingeschränktem Umfang  fortgeführt. Es wird ausschließlich Lagerware ab verkauft. Diese kann  mit den ausgewiesenen Zahlungsbedingungen bezahlt werden. Bitte beachten  Sie unsere neue Bankverbindung: 


Raiffeisen-Volksbank eG
    Kontoinhaber: Dr. Heiner Buß vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter
    Konto: 21 4263 520
    BLZ: 285 622 97
 Die Aktualisierung des Onlineangebotes erfolgt täglich bis zu siebenmal.
 Unser Support steht Ihnen weiterhin täglich telefonisch oder per 
E-Mail zur Verfügung, um Ihre Anfragen und Ihre Anliegen zu bearbeiten. 
*Bei geleisteten Zahlungen per Vorkasse, bei dem Sie noch  keine Ware erhalten haben sollten und bei Reklamationsfällen beachten  Sie bitte die folgenden Hinweise.*

*Vorkasse*

  Sofern Sie Vorkassenzahlungen geleistet haben und noch keine Ware  erhalten haben sollten, wurde Ihre Forderung ist zu den Akten genommen  worden. Über den weiteren Fortgang der Angelegenheit werden wir Sie  unaufgefordert unterrichten. 
   Soweit derzeit noch Online-Bestellungen des Unternehmens angenommen  werden, so ist dieses darauf zurückzuführen, dass der noch vorhandene  Lagerbestand ab verkauft wird.

*Reklamationen*

  Wir sind um die Bearbeitung Ihrer Reklamation bemüht und haben die  notwendigen weiteren Schritte veranlasst. Sobald wir vom Hersteller eine  Antwort erhalten, werden wir Sie benachrichtigen.
 Über den weiteren Fortgang des Verfahrens werden Sie ebenfalls  unaufgefordert unterrichtet werden. Dieses gilt auch für den Fall, dass  das Insolvenzverfahren über das Vermögen der Planet4one Technology  Distribution GmbH eröffnet wird. 
   Bitte haben Sie für die Unannehmlichkeiten und Verzögerungen Verständnis.
  Ihr Planet4one Team

Quelle: Planet4one ist in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten geraten Planet4one GmbH


----------



## JonnyDee (22. März 2012)

Nun ja, wenn ich eine Mail schreibe egal was drin steht bekomme ich immer wieder die selbe Mail wie oben in meinem Post  und telefonisch habe ich ca. 20x probiert in den 2 Tagen und es geht keiner ran und irgendwann kommt ein besetzt Ton.

Für mich ist das offensichtlich, dar Laden ist dicht sonst würde man keine automatische Mail mit immer dem selben Inhalt senden, der Telefonservice wäre auch am laufen, Retouren und Auszahlung würden auch gemacht was aber schon seit Anfang Februar nicht der Fall ist....  

Ich habe nicht einmal eine Mail erhalten was mit meiner Rücksendung passiert ist, warum bisher keine Auszahlung erfolgte oder an was es liegen solle..... Hätte ich mich da nicht hin gewendet würde ich wahrscheinlich auch in ein paar Monaten keine Mail erhalten und sicherlich auch kein Geld was jetzt auch noch in den Sternen steht. 


MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## moKi24 (22. März 2012)

Ich hoffe für dich, dass es keine große/teure Bestellung war und dein Geld jetzt futsch ist.
Es gab ja schon Geschichten bei denen Planet4One trotz Zahlung nicht lieferte oder die Hälfte des Warenwerts als Stornogebühren behalten haben soll. Sowas wird während einer Insolvenz meist nicht besser...

Schade, denn dort gabs nette B-Ware Schnäppchen, wie eine 1Gb 4850 für 25€.
Aber war vom Service her ein ziemlicher Sauladen...


----------



## NeRo1987 (22. März 2012)

Ich hab nen super Tipp für euch!  
Installiert euch doch einfach das Addon "WOT (Web of Trust)",
und auch Iditoten sehen an Hand des Ampelsystems welche Website vertrauenswürdig ist, und welche nicht


----------



## JonnyDee (22. März 2012)

Ich hoffe das du mit deiner Aussage mich hier nicht als Idiot darstellen möchtest....
Wegen dem Programm.....


----------



## Supeq (22. März 2012)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen super Tipp für euch!
> Installiert euch doch einfach das Addon "WOT (Web of Trust)",
> und auch Iditoten sehen an Hand des Ampelsystems welche Website vertrauenswürdig ist, und welche nicht


 
Tjoaa ... laut WOT ist Planet4One vertrauenswürdig, also schnell mal was bestellen 

Nich böse gemeint: Nur Idioten verlassen sich auf irgendwelche random-Tools !


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. März 2012)

Danke für die Warnung, kannte den Laden selbst bislang auch nicht. Aber die Adresse in Schortens bei WHV, ist das vielleicht eine Tochter von irgendeinem anderen Laden ..? MF sicher nicht, aber weiß da jemand was drüber ? 
Eingeschränkt läuft der betrieb weiter...Ich würde ein Teufel tun, als da noch einen cent hinzuschicken...


----------



## chiller93 (22. März 2012)

Ich wohne im Ort nebenan. Das Planet4One "Lager" ist gerade einmal so groß wie ein kleines Call-Center. Dort ist schon seit Tagen keiner mehr. Es ist alles dicht!


----------



## NeRo1987 (22. März 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Tjoaa ... laut WOT ist Planet4One vertrauenswürdig, also schnell mal was bestellen
> 
> Nich böse gemeint: Nur Idioten verlassen sich auf irgendwelche random-Tools !


 
Sorry, mein Fehler hab davor nicht geschaut ob sie vertrauenswürdig eingestuft wird!  
Spätestens aber jetz nach der Insolvenz wird bald eine rote Ampel vor dem Shop stehen ^^

Und NEIN, ich bezeichne damit nicht jeden im Forum als Idiot!  
Denk doch mal dass eh ein Großteil der User im PCGH-FORUM hardware/software begeistert und interessiert ist


----------



## JonnyDee (22. März 2012)

chiller93 schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Ort nebenan. Das Planet4One "Lager" ist gerade einmal so groß wie ein kleines Call-Center. Dort ist schon seit Tagen keiner mehr. Es ist alles dicht!


 
Dann war meine Vermutung ja richtig das seit frühstens Anfang Februar nichts mehr läuft in dem Laden 
Na da kein ich meine Kohle wohl abschreiben


----------



## iceman2501 (22. März 2012)

ich hatte bei meiner bestellung glück gehabt, trotz vorauskasse und nicht liefern des shops habe ich mein geld zurück bekommen gestern. ich hatte die trusted shop garantie mit abgeschlossen (was ich sonst auch immer mache). hat zwar knapp 1,5 monate gedauert bis alles durch war, aber hauptsache geld zurück.

mfg


----------



## LASDGBANE (22. März 2012)

Es ist so ein Hohn -.- Ich hab am 28.02. für 299,99€ bestellt und nun? Ich mein rein rechtlich gesehn: Kriegt man das Geld zurück wenn man nichts erhalten hat außer die Auftragsbestätigung?


----------



## JonnyDee (22. März 2012)

@ LASDGBANE

Das wäre soweit korrekt, beide Parteien müssen die Pflichten des Kaufvertrages erfüllen

*Käufer* ist für Zahlung zuständig
*Verkäufer* für die Lieferung der Ware nach Erhalt der Zahlung sofern kein Nachnahme

Wenn einer der beiden seine Pflichten nicht erfüllt kommt kein Rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande!
In deinem Fall müsste der Verkäufer wegen nicht Lieferung das Geld erstatten oder einen Internen Gutschein ausstellen (sofern keine Erstattung nach AGB ausgeschrieben ist).

Da die Firma aber Insolvenz angemeldet hat kannst du davon ausgehen das du dein Geld erst mal nicht so schnell wieder siehst. Man kann höchstens sofern die Insolvenz vom Gericht gestattet worden ist sich an den Insolvenzverwaltung wenden und hoffen das die eine Auszahlung erwirken können.

Anders werde ich jetzt auch nicht vorgehen da es meist sinnlos ist. Es sei denn jemand hat noch Tipps wie man schneller an sein Geld kommt.

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## rAveN_13 (22. März 2012)

Schriftlich (Einschreiben/Rückschein) die Forderung mahnen unter Angabe eines Endtermins dann mit Anwalt drohen etc...


----------



## norse (22. März 2012)

krass...hab im Januar für 600€ PC teile dort bestellt ..naja solang der Hersteller mir direkt support bietet ist es ok...


----------



## windowsfan (22. März 2012)

Man siehe diesen Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...6-mainboard-speicher-etc-nicht-geliefert.html

Das erklärt einiges


----------



## kühlprofi (22. März 2012)

Das sollen ihren Onlineschmarrenladen schnellst möglich Offline nehmen. 
Dass die noch Einzahlungen und Geld entegennehmen ist eine Frechheit und hat bestimmt nicht mehr viel mit dem "Lagerverkauf" zu tun. Wohl eher noch schnell so viele Leute wie möglich abzocken. Das Geld haben sie dann ja aber die Schulden kommen auf eine Liste die wohl schon so lange ist, dass die Betreiber das eh nicht mehr gross interessiert, oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Matze211 (23. März 2012)

Ich hatte mit HOH ähnliche Probleme. Ich finde, dass dieser Shop auch schnellstens geschlossen werden sollte.


----------



## poiu (23. März 2012)

hmm alle die per Überweisung bestellt haben können diese ja zurückholen


Ich hab größere Bestellungen immer per Nachname abgewickelt und solche News bestärken mich in meinem vorgehen.




HOH wurde ja übernommen und seit der Übernahme gibt es Kritik, ich hab da letztens was bestellt da kam die Ware ohne Umverpackung an, die haben nur blisterfolie drüber gemacht  zum Glück verpackt EIZO seine Monitore ordentlich.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. März 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> hmm alle die per Überweisung bestellt haben können diese ja zurückholen
> 
> 
> Ich hab größere Bestellungen immer per Nachname abgewickelt und solche News bestärken mich in meinem vorgehen.
> ...


 
Ich bestelle auch immer per Nachname, und wenn das Paket bei mir angekommen schon wie Sau aussieht, nehme ich es erst gar nicht an und informiere den Versand darüber.

Und solche Versände die nicht mal ein Paket anständig verpacken könne existieren eh nicht lange - nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch die Insolvenz anmelden "dürfen".


----------



## poiu (23. März 2012)

ich hab auch durch Zufall nach meiner Bestellung bei HOH die Bewertungen bei Geizhals gelesen, da haben sich dann viele User über die 
Veränderungen seit der Übernahme beschwert


aber zurück zu Planet4One alle die dort was bestellt und schon bezahlt haben, können mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit das Geld abschreiben oder werden ewig drauf warten  


Wobei ich mich grade frage wenn der Betrieb Vorort schon länger eingestellt wurde, wie hier behauptet, aber man noch dort bestellen kann 
dann klingt das für mich nicht rosig


----------



## Computer Floh (23. März 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> hmm alle die per Überweisung bestellt haben können diese ja zurückholen



Da kann ich leider (aus eigener Erfahrung) nur wiedersprechen. Man kann eine selbst getätigte Überweisung nicht einfach so zurückholen, sondern nur die Rückbuchung beantragen, dazu muss dann der Inhaber des Empfängerkontos zustimmen und so nebenbei kostet der Vorgang je nach Bank auch noch ca. 15€ - inklusive der Möglichkeit, dass der Empfänger dem natürlich nicht zustimmt und die 15€ zusätzlich futsch sind.

Anders schaut das bei einer Lastschrift aus, da man die nicht selbst getätigt hat, lässt sich diese meist noch nach mehreren Wochen zurückbuchen, sofern das Konto von dem rückgebucht wird gedeckt ist.

btt: Für diese welche, die nun am überlegen sind eine Rückbuchung zu beantragen nochmal der Hinweis: Aufgrund der Insolvenzverwaltung wird es denke ich keine gute Aussicht auf eine Bestätigung seitens Planet4one geben und dann wären die Gebühren dafür auch noch umsonst gewesen.


----------



## poiu (23. März 2012)

ach okay danke für die Info


----------



## CyLord (23. März 2012)

Die Leute, die Forderungen haben, werden sicher nur mit einer Insolvenzquote ausgezahlt. Das kann Jahre dauern. Wer Ware hat, der soll sie auch behalten. Ich würde gar nicht mehr mit ihnen verkehren.


----------



## HCT (23. März 2012)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Aber die Adresse in Schortens bei WHV, ist das vielleicht eine Tochter von irgendeinem anderen Laden ..? MF sicher nicht, aber weiß da jemand was drüber ?


 Ist keine Tochter, aber sind viele Ex-MF'ler. Planet4One ist ein eigenständiger Laden.


----------



## Rolk (24. März 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> HOH wurde ja übernommen und seit der Übernahme gibt es Kritik, ich hab da letztens was bestellt da kam die Ware ohne Umverpackung an, die haben nur blisterfolie drüber gemacht  zum Glück verpackt EIZO seine Monitore ordentlich.


 
Also bescheidene Verpackungen kenne ich bei HOH auch noch von vor der Übernahme. Nach dem Motto, Luftpolsterfolie? Was ist das?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2012)

Bei meinem Mindfactory war Luftpolster dabei HeHe und übrigens ich bestell auch immer per nachname

btt: Wenn du dein Geld zurück willst musst du wahrscheinlich wirklich einen Anwalt eischalten um das wiederzubekommen und auh dannn kann es sein das es noch jahe braucht bis da was kommt, ob irgendhaupt was kommt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. März 2012)

Planet4one war ja auch nen Sche*ß-Laden.
Geld kassieren, dann Artikel als "ausverkauft" drin haben und versuchen, solange wie möglich nicht zurück zu zahlen.
Gut das der Verein am ende is.


----------



## Kev95 (24. März 2012)

Ich bestelle immer nur bei Hardwareversand und Alternate auch wenns ein paar Euros mehr kostet.
Dort habe ich immer das Gefühl an der richtigen Adresse zu sein.


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. März 2012)

Kev95 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bestelle immer nur bei Hardwareversand und Alternate auch wenns ein paar Euros mehr kostet.
> Dort habe ich immer das Gefühl an der richtigen Adresse zu sein.



Ganz genau. Ich bestelle auch immer nur bei den "großen". Und das auch immer per Paypal. Von Pixmania und Co. lass ich die Finger.

@ Topic: Dass du dein Geld, zumindest in der Höhe, wiedersiehst ist leidsr nicht sehr warscheinlich.

Ich wuerd mich zusaetzlich nochmal schriftlich an den Insolvenzverwalter wenden und deine Situation schildern. Da bekommst du sicher ne gescheite Antwort und nicht so ne dumme mail vom Shop. Wuensche dir aber viel Glueck, dass du dein Geld ganz oder zumindest einen Teil wiederbekommst.

Und dieses WOT sprich web of trust kann ich nur empfehlen. Schon oft gedacht auf einr seriösen Seite zu sein zb. um Elster runterzuladen. Da hat WOT doch hier und da Alarm geschlagen. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.


----------

